# Meg akarlak tartani téged



## muguete

Hi!


Can anyone help me out with this quotation? How does it sound in Italian?  Or does anyone know maybe the whole poem in Italian?? (unfortunately, I can't find it on the net)

"Meg akarlak tartani téged,
 Ezért választom őrödül
A megszépítő messzeséget.

(Ady Endre: Meg akarlak tartani)

Many thanks...!



Ps: If anyone has the English and not the Italian translation, that would be perfect, too!


----------



## Erik 182

I can try but meaning is so deep and figuratively, very hard to express.
anyway it goes like this

I want to retain you,
So I provide you farness,
Which makes things nice,

The poet loves this woman very much but there is serious distance between them so their relationship seems to be impossible but even so love remains. He wants to keep this distance and this kind of love because he is afraid of losing everything if they should get together and if it turned out that things do not work between them. He never wants to lose his dream and hope about her...

That's all from me


----------



## borz

In the library of the Italian Institute there are different books of Hungarian poetry translated in Italian, including some by Ady (translations of Santarcangeli, Albini, maybe) as well as a book of Ruspanti with his translations of Hungarian Love Poems. 

I checked: 

*ADY Endre : Meg akarlak tartani − Új versek *
Idegen nyelvű cím: NON TI VOGLIO PERDERE  (olasz) 
Fordító: Traduzione di Ginetta Lusetti−Ágnes Tóth
 Megjelenés: Firenze, 1943. Casa Editrice Marzocco in-16 "LIRICHE"
 Megjegyzés: 
 Kötet: 1. Aba−Aradi 
*ADY Endre : Meg akarlak tartani − Új versek *
Idegen nyelvű cím: LA CUSTODE  (olasz) 
Fordító: Traduzione di Folco Tempesti
 Megjelenés: Firenze, 1951. Vallecchi "Lirici Ungheresi" pp. 166.
 Megjegyzés: 
 Kötet: 1. Aba−Aradi 




cfr. http://www.demeter.oszk.hu/apache2-default/d.php?a=ds&megjelenes=Firenze&pager=80



But as far as I remember Tempesti's translation was not my favourite


----------



## muguete

Hi!

Thanks to you all!

I 've translated it myself, just thought it would be nicer if anyone knew a "proper" translation by an English or Italian poet. (Haven't bumped into any on the Internet.)

Italian Institute! Yeah, great idea, will check it out!

És tényleg köszi!  Csöppet megleptetek azzal, hogy ilyen hosszú idő után választ kaptam, de így talán még jobb volt olvasni a sorokat!


----------

